# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  How to print Invoice in WPF

## jazaib92

Dear All,

I am create a Point Of Sales System in WPF. I want to print invoice while completion of Order. Data Will be provided from TextBox for Invoice,

(txtinvoices, txtQty, txtTotalPrice, txtAmountPaid and txtDate) are some textbox i want to print on Invoices. There is one barcode Image as well for each order that is needed to print on Invoice.

Anyone can help me in printing in WPF ???

Thanks in Advance
Jazaib Hussain

----------

